# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > TRAINING/DIET/CYCLE ACCOUNTABILITY LOGS >  Dbol Test Cycle Update

## narcolepticshark

Wrapping up week 1. Pre cycle bloods perfect. Guessing maybe 4-6 weeks in get next bloods?

10mg Dbol sublingually preworkout. Tonight took 20mg. The pills are 5+ years old so probably 10-15mg effective dose just speculating. 250mg test this first week in 2 doses. Upping to 500mg next week? Or 350mg better?

Been checking blood pressure regularly and it does spike to 140/77 which it is rn. Not sure if Dbol or preworkout or combo. No other sides yet. 

I feel incredibly strong. Pushing sets to failure. Tracking diet on Macro Tracker. Even got a coach. 

Will show pics when there is observable progress.

----------


## narcolepticshark

Hope I do not get a fucking blood clot !

----------


## SampsonandDelilah

> Wrapping up week 1. Pre cycle bloods perfect. Guessing maybe 4-6 weeks in get next bloods?
> 
> 10mg Dbol sublingually preworkout. Tonight took 20mg. The pills are 5+ years old so probably 10-15mg effective dose just speculating. 250mg test this first week in 2 doses. Upping to 500mg next week? Or 350mg better?
> 
> Been checking blood pressure regularly and it does spike to 140/77 which it is rn. Not sure if Dbol or preworkout or combo. No other sides yet. 
> 
> I feel incredibly strong. Pushing sets to failure. Tracking diet on Macro Tracker. Even got a coach. 
> 
> Will show pics when there is observable progress.



Move this to the log and track everything there. This is a Q&A section. Im sure a mod will move it, but encourage you to post your log (in the appropriate section) and post up your diet, workouts, cycle, results and pics.

Good luck

Did you already post your pre cycle blood work? Cant remember

----------


## Cylon357

> Wrapping up week 1. Pre cycle bloods perfect. Guessing maybe 4-6 weeks in get next bloods?
> 
> 10mg Dbol sublingually preworkout. Tonight took 20mg. The pills are 5+ years old so probably 10-15mg effective dose just speculating. 250mg test this first week in 2 doses. Upping to 500mg next week? Or 350mg better?
> 
> Been checking blood pressure regularly and it does spike to 140/77 which it is rn. Not sure if Dbol or preworkout or combo. No other sides yet. 
> 
> *I feel incredibly strong*. Pushing sets to failure. Tracking diet on Macro Tracker. Even got a coach. 
> 
> Will show pics when there is observable progress.


That is dbol for you!

Regarding test dose, I don't recall if you are on TRT? Or is this a conventional cycle? If you have been on TRT, I suspect you already know how your body will react to T, so I would say you could jump up to 500. BUT...

Some part of the answer to this question will depend on the particular T ester. Are you using P, C, E or something else? If one of the longer esters, you probably aren't feeling the test yet. This is what makes dbol such a good kickstart for wet cycles: you feel it immediately, then by the time you are coming off of it (6 weeks or so), the test is kicking in and you feel BOOM! A longer ester means it also takes a little longer to assess sides, but assuming your supplier is good, you shouldn't encounter anything unexpected.

----------


## narcolepticshark

> That is dbol for you!
> 
> Regarding test dose, I don't recall if you are on TRT? Or is this a conventional cycle? If you have been on TRT, I suspect you already know how your body will react to T, so I would say you could jump up to 500. BUT...
> 
> Some part of the answer to this question will depend on the particular T ester. Are you using P, C, E or something else? If one of the longer esters, you probably aren't feeling the test yet. This is what makes dbol such a good kickstart for wet cycles: you feel it immediately, then by the time you are coming off of it (6 weeks or so), the test is kicking in and you feel BOOM! A longer ester means it also takes a little longer to assess sides, but assuming your supplier is good, you shouldn't encounter anything unexpected.


Thank you and I apologize for posting in the wrong section. 

This is my second ever cycle. My first cycle ended 12 weeks ago and it was 500mg test E and 40mg Var. 

This one I will take your advice and do 500mg Test E Also. I have Test C on hand, but research didn’t show much difference so I kept it same as last cycle since first time with Dbol.

No never on TRT

----------


## Cylon357

> Thank you and I apologize for posting in the wrong section. 
> 
> This is my second ever cycle. My first cycle ended 12 weeks ago and it was 500mg test E and 40mg Var. 
> 
> This one I will take your advice and do 500mg Test E Also. I have Test C on hand, but research didn’t show much difference so I kept it same as last cycle since first time with Dbol .
> 
> No never on TRT


C and E are virtually identical as far as half lives go, so they are basically the same in that regard and should be considered swappable, by and large.

And yeah, if you have already done 500mg test, then I say full speed ahead!

How did your test and var cycle go?

----------


## narcolepticshark

> C and E are virtually identical as far as half lives go, so they are basically the same in that regard and should be considered swappable, by and large.
> 
> And yeah, if you have already done 500mg test, then I say full speed ahead!
> 
> How did your test and var cycle go?


Pretty good. Definitely got bigger and looked more lean. 

Ive learned a lot about diet since then. I will definitely do test and Var again (as I am stocked lol) it worked out well. No sides.

----------


## narcolepticshark

> C and E are virtually identical as far as half lives go, so they are basically the same in that regard and should be considered swappable, by and large.
> 
> And yeah, if you have already done 500mg test, then I say full speed ahead!
> 
> How did your test and var cycle go?


Making a slight change to the cycle. Going to switch to Test P and Winstrol weeks 7-12. 

Dbol seems to be going well. Test E hasnt kicked in I dont think. I benched 245 today which was a PR. Felt good. 2 sets of 1. 

Any thoughts on Winny and Test P?

----------


## Cylon357

> Making a slight change to the cycle. Going to switch to Test P and Winstrol weeks 7-12. 
> 
> Dbol seems to be going well. Test E hasn’t kicked in I don’t think. I benched 245 today which was a PR. Felt good. 2 sets of 1. 
> 
> Any thoughts on Winny and Test P?


Are you switching to Test P now? If so, maybe think about some P with the E, maybe 200p with 300e for the first 5 weeks or so until the e kicks in, then drop the p and up the e.

My thinking there is that yes, you can cycle with P, but you will feel like a pincushion. E can be done twice a week, I would recommend EOD at least for P.

Couple of thoughts on the winstrol. First, if I'm reading it right, you are talking 12 weeks of orals... maybe not the best idea. Second, what's your goal with the switch?

----------


## narcolepticshark

Good point about the orals. I can always wait for a future cycle. Thoughts on Winny in general?

Goals: I've been a skinny fuck my whole life. Lifted weights off an on. Diet definitely needed work. I'm 43. Would like to get the size I've always wanted (tracking all macros now too and training hard AF) before I start my slow decline in muscle mass to my elder years.

Not opposed to TRT in the future, but like the idea of transitioning back to natural production between cycles for now.

I don't have to do the Test P or Winny this cycle. I'll have it in inventory in two weeks. I agree two orals might be too much.

Why did I think about the above? Coach mentioned it. Ending cycle with P and Winny.

----------


## Cylon357

> Good point about the orals. I can always wait for a future cycle. Thoughts on Winny in general?
> 
> Goals: I've been a skinny fuck my whole life. Lifted weights off an on. Diet definitely needed work. I'm 43. Would like to get the size I've always wanted (tracking all macros now too and training hard AF) before I start my slow decline in muscle mass to my elder years.
> 
> Not opposed to TRT in the future, but like the idea of transitioning back to natural production between cycles for now.
> 
> I don't have to do the Test P or Winny this cycle. I'll have it in inventory in two weeks. I agree two orals might be too much.
> 
> Why did I think about the above? Coach mentioned it. Ending cycle with P and Winny.


I haven't used Winstrol myself. I remember Ben Johnson being all yellow eyed from the Winny, so that scares me away. Not really, but I personally think winny is a little harsh and will probably continue to avoid it.

But man, don't listen to me. I act skerred of winny yet have superdrol in my inventory...

----------


## narcolepticshark

So I’m done with week 2. I’ve only gained like 1+ pound since start. Eating like crazy. Tracking all macros. Hitting or exceeding them but I still feel I have a lot of improvement on learning and implementing diet and the macro ratios. 

Definitely have a decent layer of fat on the belly and midsection. Not worried about this as I’m really wanting to bulk and I’ve heard this is normal. I’ve always been thin and it’s not a big belly but a definite layer. 

Training as hard as I can. Doing 20 min of cardio after all workouts even legs. 

Yesterday I upped the Dbol to 30mg, all preworkout. Reasoning is that it’s at least 5 years old and I think it must have lost potency. 

Just an update for you guys. I’ll post some pics when I think I actually have something to show. 

6’1” 196.2 pounds. Not sure body fat percentage. Maybe 13% or so.

----------


## Iranon

Fake gear or poor diet or training program, all of the above?

15mg Dbol alone I would gain 12-15lbs in two weeks.


13% BF? post a picture, most are off by 5%

----------


## narcolepticshark

> Fake gear or poor diet or training program, all of the above?
> 
> 15mg Dbol alone I would gain 12-15lbs in two weeks.
> 
> 
> 13% BF? post a picture, most are off by 5%


For someone as purportedly knowledgeable as yourself, you seem to have missed the fact that these compounds affect different individuals very differently.

The Dbol I took the first two weeks was 5+ years old, so I have switched to a newer bottle.

----------


## Cylon357

How goes the cycle?

----------

